# Looking for Ram Cichlids, Eels & Plants!



## PlecoPrincess (Oct 26, 2016)

Golden head Blue rams like this: 
Would want about 4-6 









Also looking for Black Knight Rams, Freshwater eels (Peacock eels etc.) - scarlett baddies, shrimp or plants! 

Really after some Anubias or XL Jungle Val


----------



## Clarkster (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice choices! Do you know if Freshwater eels will work with African Cichlids or just South American?


----------

